# Computerbetrug bei Ebay



## sjanda (10 Juli 2010)

Hallo ! Wer kann helfen?
Seit Wochen werden meine Kleinanzeigen bei Ebay sabotiert.Ich bin Hundezüchter und verkaufe meine Welpen über Ebay Kleinanzeigen.Ein anderer Züchter aus meinem Umfeld versucht mich platt zu machen.Ständig werden meine Zugangsdaten bei ebay als ungültig erklärt.Auch von anderen PC s kann ich meine Anzeigen nicht mehr veröffentlichen.Ebay Kleinanzeigen äussert sich nicht dazu.
Im Voraus vielen Dank   Sabine


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Deine Angaben sind etwas ungenau und vage. 

Was ist da genau vorgefallen? Wurde Dein ebay-Zugang evtl. gehackt? Wurde Dein Konto gelöscht? (Dann müsste ebay Dich davon informiert haben.)


----------



## sjanda (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Hallo ! Danke für Deine Antwort.Ich denke meine EBAy Anmeldung wird gehackt.ES geht nicht von EBAY aus,denn vor einigen Tagen war mal eine WOche Ruhe.Wenn EBAY mich gesperrt hätte,wär das nicht der FAll gewesen.Meine Anzeige wurde auch mit anderem Text versehen ( Warnhinweis,kauft da nicht u.s.w.)Daraufhin hab ich Anzeige wegen Computerbetrug gemacht.UNd nun seit einer Woche wieder ZUgangsdaten stets ungültig,wenn ich Anzeige aufgebe,egal von welchem Rechner.
Über Antwort und Rat würde ich mich sehr freuen
Sabine


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

1) Du solltest dringend ebay informieren, dass Dein Account vermutlich gehackt wurde. Solange der nicht gesperrt wurde, kann der Unbefugte in Deinem Namen mit dem Account machen, was er will.
eBay Deutschland: Sicherheitsportal

2) Du solltest klären (bzw. von jemandem, der sich mit Computern auskennt, prüfen lassen), ob Dein Computer einen Trojaner hat. 
Ein Trojaner kann eine sogenannte Keylogger-Komponente haben. Damit werden alle Deine Passwort-Eingaben abgefangen, auf diese Weise könnte evtl. auch das Passwort für Deinen ebay-Account gefischt worden sein.

3) Für alle Login-Accounts bei Internet-Dienstleistern gilt, dass man diese keinesfalls durch Einfach-Passworte sichern sollte (oder am Ende noch für alle Accounts ein und dasselbe verwenden sollte).
Ein gutes Passwort sollte immer mindestens 8 Stellen haben und eine Kombination aus Zahlen, Sonderzeichen und Buchstaben groß/klein aufweisen.

Sehr schlecht sind z.B. diese Passworte: "Baum", "1234", "OTTO", "XXX", "Lena", "Opel", "Test" etc.
Ein gutes Passwort sieht z.B. so aus: "8h9Ut$B1"

Einfachpasswörter können oft leicht gehackt werden.
Auf keinen Fall sollte z.B. das eigene KFZ-Kennzeichen oder die Automarke verwendet werden, auch nicht das Geburtsdatum oder der Name des Partners etc., denn das sind alles Dinge, die von Hackern aus dem persönlichen oder erweiterten Umfeld gern als allererstes ausprobiert werden.


----------



## sjanda (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Hallo ! Vielen DAnk für die Tipps ! 
Herzliche Grüsse Sabine


----------



## sjanda (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Hallo ! Kannnst Du mir jemanden empfehlen,der mir helfen kann ?
L.G.Sabine


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Das muss jemand vor Ort machen. 
Du hast doch bestimmt unter den Angehörigen/Freunden/Bekannten jemanden, der sich damit auskennt, und der die Maschine mal z.B. mit Hijackthis checken kann.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Computerbetrug bei Ebay*

Ein Hundezüchter, der Welpen über ebay verkauft... *schauder*

Eine gerechte Strafe dafür lässt sich mit dem Strafgesetzbuch nicht vereinbaren...


----------

